
Tutorial on embedding concurrent Erlang into Ruby - pius
http://www.chuckvose.com/articles/2008/01/07/concurrent-code-in-ruby-1-8-6-through-inlining
======
luccastera
Cool. Did anyone try this?

~~~
pius
Not yet, but soon. :)

